# hey guys



## gettinbig40 (Feb 6, 2012)

hey guys i'm not new here but still pretty new haha. came here wantin advice on how to dose aas that i already have but now just gettin my body ready for them  still a little on the young side and still have tons of research to do. i have a strict routine i workout 4 days a week. protein after workouts and eat tons haha. i'm 132 pounds at 5 foot 5. anyway any advice or any expertise would be apreciated. thanks guys


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*gettinbig40* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome.....take your time..


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## brazey (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome bro !


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome, lots of good people here!


----------



## savalacad (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## GSracer (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

Good intro, focusing on your diet and training are the most important steps, sounds like you'll make wise decisions.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 6, 2012)

hello whats up


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 7, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We have a ton of great info here.


----------



## joby1284 (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome bud!


----------



## 570junior (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gettinbig40 (Feb 8, 2012)

thanks everyone. never expected to see so many welcomes haha. and yes i have a personal trainer(friend) guiding me and his routines are bad ass. already learned alot like drop sets, rest pause, mid reps. all about rest time n as of wat to eat and all. thanks again everyone hope to keep learning and growin  ive always been the lil guy now i'm 130 on a good day lol and bench 235. started out at 115. only been trainin hard for about 5 months now. thanks again guys
+


----------

